# My cat is being sick and looks v thin



## supersans (Feb 27, 2011)

My cat has been being sick for a couple of days now. Didnt think anything of it at first as is usually a sign of needing wormed or a difficult hair ball but she is suddenly looking really thin today. I cant get a vet until Monday and am getting worried. She is getting old and I am thinking the worst. Just seems to have gone downhill in less than a week. Any advise?


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

why can't you get to a vet until monday. Ring your vet. Can't be right if your cat has lost tons of weight in a few days


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

There is no emergency vet? Anywhere? Your cat NEEDS to see a vet.


----------



## supersans (Feb 27, 2011)

Unfortunatly I cant afford an emergency vet. Have tried they all want payment up front and I just don have it. Never been an issue before, in the 14 years I have had her she has never been ill. I get paid on Monday so can pay the fee then. Its very scary to watch, like I say she has never been ill. hasnt needed the vet since was speyed when she was a year old. she is still very active and feisty, running around after my son and very playful. She was overweight (nosey neighbour keeps feeding her) so the wieght loss is not drastic yet but worrys me how quick she has lost it. I initially thought my neighbour had finally stopped feeding her as I asked. I take it from your urgency this is not sounding good then..... I have had her my whole adult life, Id be lost ...


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Is she eating and drinking? I take it she has been wormed? Although worms wouldn't show weight loss that suddenly and quickly. If she's already been showing signs then I would not want to wait until Monday. Can you not borrow money off somebody? At least phone the vet for advice. If they really care about the animals they are treating they should sort something out for you. If not find another vet. Have you looked up every vet in the area and called them and told them your situation?
You really should either have insurance or money set aside. Remember this for next time.
I hope your cat is alright.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

I can't believe that no vet will allow you a payment plan. Is there a PDSA place anywhere near you. They might treat her if you tell them that you can pay monday. They won't normally turn away a sick animal.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

How often is she being sick? is she still eating and drinking? how is she in herself? How are her toilets or does she go outside?


----------



## supersans (Feb 27, 2011)

I wormed her when she was first sick, she has been hunting a lot lately so figured that would be the cause. She was fine for couple of days after that but then started being sick again and I started to notice her getting thinner. She is still eating and drinking. The only other thing I can think is I bought some senior cat food,my other cat is not aging well and it seems to have perked him up but I wondered it didnt agree with her so I swopped back to her regular food yesterday but she was sick again today. I had to cancel the insurance when my husband was made redundant, it took him a long time to find another job and unfortunalty its not a great one. I pretty much used up every loan I could when that happened so I am kind of stuck. Thanks for your concern, I hope she is ok too! I am just surprised, out of the two cats I have I did not expect her to be the one to get sick.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

If she is only being sick once a day, and is otherwise fine in herself, then IMO it can wait till monday, but you need to get her there in the morning and i think their probably want to run some tests since she is older xx


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Has she only been sick once a day?


----------



## supersans (Feb 27, 2011)

She still seems to be aeting and drinking ok, and goes out to the toilet. Up until late today she semed fine and I thought that changing the cat food had done it but she was quite sick again this evening and just looks awful. She is still runing around after me as usual and was playing with my son before he went to bed but just doesnt look herself. I may e overeacting but as she has never been ill before it has taken me by surprise. She has always been very healthy and quite hardy wee cat but tonight she looks old. I am really hoping it will turn out to be nothing terrible.


----------



## supersans (Feb 27, 2011)

I hope that you are right. I am hoping that I am worrying without real cause, I have been on google and there are a lot of posts about grass being stuck etc. The more I read the less worried I am as in any case where the animal has been really ill they have not been eating or making it to the cat tray/outside and thats not the case with mine. The sickness in itself did not worry me initially but loosing all that weight so quickly did. Thank for all your support and posts guys. Fingers crossed it will go well!


----------



## supersans (Feb 27, 2011)

one day of being sick loads and then it tailed off and now a couple of times a day. Today only once that I know of. She goes outside a lot.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

The weight loss like that is a bit weird, i have personally not seen a cat lose alot in a few days especially if their still eating.
I am 50/50 on weather she needs to be seen asap or monday, if it is a 'chronic' condition which is possible at her age then realistically 24 hours is not going to make a huge difference. 
The main thing is that she is acting normal but it is difficult for us to tell, obviously it is your call weather something seems really 'off ' or not, because you know her best. 
It could possibly be thyroid troubles or some irritable bowel xx


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

If it came on really suddenly then it is very possible she's eaten something she shouldn't. Poisoning is unlikely though i would have thought


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hope she got through the night ok x


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

supersans said:


> one day of being sick loads and then it tailed off and now a couple of times a day. Today only once that I know of. She goes outside a lot.


 I would certainly keep her inside from now on where you can monitor the situation more closely in terms of symptoms etc. Since you mentioned a neighbour has been feeding her you need to rule this out as a possible cause- she may also have eaten something she's caught which disagreed with her!

For the moment I would just feed her a bland diet ie chicken and see if she improves.

However *sudden *weight loss is always a concern and it's important to find the cause even if the symptoms clear up. So definitely a vet visit tomorrow.


----------

